
Lack of Jobs’ hand in Lion led to problems - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/08/lack-of-jobs-hand-in-lion-led-to-problems/
======
cincinnatus
I doubt this is the case. I like Lion a lot, moreso than the Leopard
incarnations. But it _is_ clearly a compromise filled release, but merely
because the move to a touch UX desktop is too much to do in one jump.

